# AMD Overdrive



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

hey I let AMD Overdrive in the CCC run and it managed to get to


860Mhz for core clock
and 1400mhz for memory clock, and it was still going but i decided to stop it at that incase

It was showing the temps at a max of 62 degrees when it was doing its autoclock.

The card is ATi Radeon HD 5750, do you think these clocks good? or would you recommend just using the default clocks.

thank you.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ask yourself these questions and you should be able to decide for yourself:

Does the card run stable under load at the overclocked speeds?
Do you see any noticeable benefit (ie higher frame rates and/or playable at higher settings) with the overclocked speeds.

In any case, you should keep the card at default speeds in general use and o/c only for gaming. Your o/c software should allow you to set up profiles which will you may load before starting a game. Some will even allow you to set a profile for specific games and load it automatically on game start-up.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh. I didn't test how it performed on the games but Yes i do game A LOT. :heartlove


----------

